# My cat broke



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)




----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

LOL Some of the positions they get themselves into are ridiculous!


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Haven't seen Io for centuries! Where have you been hiding her?!


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

Of all the animals in the universe, only a cat would consider that position comfortable! :smile: Great photo.


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

My girl cat falls asleep in a similar position  Look at that fluffy tummy!


----------



## Ragdoll_Joy (Jul 13, 2012)

Cute! I have a broke kitty too! Take a look at the back paw on the first picture....


----------



## sasasola (Apr 5, 2013)

I've caught both my cat and my dog in those positions! lol


----------



## V-paw (Mar 30, 2013)

I think you need a repair kit!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lovemychanel (Mar 20, 2013)

V-paw said:


> I think you need a repair kit!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


LOL!!! Just precious)))


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

Thank you for the chuckle. Great pic!


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Thanks guys! She's ridiculous.



yingying said:


> Haven't seen Io for centuries! Where have you been hiding her?!


She's so naughty I've been spending all my time chasing her up and down and keeping her out of the rubbish bin. Yikes.

How are Meatball and Metoo? Have they been putting any more of their animal friends in the litterbox lately?


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Demand a refund! Things just aren't made to last these days. :roll:


I love the positions they get themselves into!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I broke Charlee years ago


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

OH NO! They always break so easily...demand a refund!


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

:lol::lol::lol: Katerina sleeps like that too, looks painful to me, but they are so limber. Wish I was!

Mylita


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Aha precious!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

That looks kind of energizing to me! I wish I was that limber!!!


----------



## Sillycowsgomoo (Mar 4, 2013)

@marie I had to stare at Charlee for a minute to figure out what was going on! It looked like a puzzle!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Oh no! Mine did too... we used to call her roadkill. A very tasteless joke.











I love the crazy positions they get into! 

Nice to see you posting again. Last I heard you were on your way to China...?


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

JACQ!! hola. still making a carousel-style buffet for Io? lol



Carmel said:


> Oh no! Mine did too... we used to call her roadkill. A very tasteless joke.


 
that picture is scary because the cat almost does look . . . you know. (saying/writing it is a jinx. see? i'm not superstitious at all. )

now I feel left out because I have absolutely no pictures of my cats in yoga positions.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

marie73 said:


> I broke Charlee years ago
> 
> <pic>


Now THAT'S a yoga master. I think Charlee's colouring makes her look extra broken.



Carmel said:


> Oh no! Mine did too... we used to call her roadkill. A very tasteless joke.
> <pic>


Haha oh man, the slightly-open eyes on this one crack me up. It really makes her look like that nickname.


Carmel said:


> Nice to see you posting again. Last I heard you were on your way to China...?


Oh yeah, China was wild! To be honest, not a place I would visit again (unless it was all-expenses paid). Very neat experience, though.



cinderflower said:


> JACQ!! hola. still making a carousel-style buffet for Io? lol


She only eats pipe-cleaner people now.









Haha, just kidding 
We've settles on a rotation of about a dozen. I'm mostly over the "waaaaa she's not eating" phase now and if she gets picky, she gets to starve for the night :devil

But every once in a while a variety pack or something new will come into the pet shop and I'll do a mini 'experiment' to see if I can slip something cheaper than Wellness into the rotation.


----------



## Marlindh (Mar 29, 2013)

My little man watching tv . This is his daily routine . Crazy , all he is missing is a cold one next to him .









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lovemychanel (Mar 20, 2013)

Marlindh said:


> My little man watching tv . This is his daily routine . Crazy , all he is missing is a cold one next to him .
> View attachment 12537
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!!!!!! Looks like a yoga stretch as well.....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Jacq said:


> Thanks guys! She's ridiculous.
> 
> 
> She's so naughty I've been spending all my time chasing her up and down and keeping her out of the rubbish bin. Yikes.
> ...


I have been lazy and didn't make any new animals for a long while, so there is a shortage on victims However, I do started playing jigsaw puzzles (3000-5000 pieces!), and Meatball & Metoo were quite busy trying to steal puzzle pieces 

PS: Glad to see Io gets all her fur back from that hideous lion cut! :luv


----------



## bobbiemama (Apr 8, 2013)

Too funny!


----------

